# Shrimp & Pasta Ideas...



## mugsy27 (Dec 1, 2006)

hey all..im in the mood for some shrimp and pasta...but not scampi.

anyone have recipies they would recommend??


----------



## amber (Dec 1, 2006)

Someone might have a more exciting recipe for you, but I like my sauteed shrimp with mushroom, peppers, scallions, sundried tomatoes packed in olive oil, and garlic over either rice or spaghetti.  Or, you might try coconut shrimp with a horseradish dipping sauce.


----------



## carolelaine (Dec 1, 2006)

I like to sautee frozen artichokes, black olives, mushrooms and some capers in olive oil with shrimp, garlic and lemon juice and about a tablespoon of old bay seasoning..  Than melt about 3oz. cream cheese in the mixture and toss with pasta.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 1, 2006)

Here are some great shrimp and pasta recipes already posted here at DC.  Hopefully, these links will help you find what you are looking for.   

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/do-you-have-a-recipe-includes-shrimp-linguine-7380.html

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/favorite-shrimp-recipe-15418.html

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/rec-pasta-with-spinach-nutmeg-and-shrimp-tnt-9664.html

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/pesto-and-garlic-shrimp-15758.html


----------



## auntdot (Dec 1, 2006)

Shrimp fra diavolo? One of my favorites.

Just a thought.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 3, 2006)

I like to saute a pound of peeled large shrimp in some extra-virgin olive oil, chopped garlic, & red hot pepper flakes, then add in a bunch of roughly chopped blanched broccoli raab & toss the whole lot with a cooked box of whatever sturdy pasta I'm in the mood for - spaghetti, linguini, penne, farfalle, etc.  Topped with freshly grated parmesan cheese - yum!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 3, 2006)

My favourite shrimp and pasta recipe is, sautè the shrimp and precooked fresh peas quickly in garlic butter, mix a packet of saffran powder at the end.  Toss them with pasta (I like farfalle, or bowtie, the best) with chopped fresh flat leaved parsley.


----------



## Billdolfski (Dec 3, 2006)

I usually toss shrimp with a white cheese sauce.  You can use cream and boursin cheese, cream and/or butter and parm or peccorino romano.

Simple and good.  Don't forget the garlic and italian (or reg if you don't have it) parsley.

Oh, you'll need less garlic if you use the boursin cheese.


----------



## Chopstix (Dec 3, 2006)

I make a Spanish appetizer called Gambas al Ajillo (garlic shrimps in paprika, chilies and olive oil) and toss in my pasta.  You can add sliced button mushrooms if you like.


----------



## FraidKnot (Dec 4, 2006)

I like stuffed shrimp, which is a bit of a misnomer since the stuffing is on the outside.   It's essentially just jumbo shrimp, peeled and butterflied, then topped with a mixture of flaked crabmeat (6 oz. can), dried seasoned breadcrumbs, a little grated cheese (Parmesan is nice) , enough melted butter to moisten the mixture nicely and a dash of soy or teriyaki sauce.  Add a little onion and garlic powder to taste.  Spoon the stuffing mixture onto the butterflied shrimp. Place the shrimp in a single layer in a buttered baking dish.  Bake at 400F for 25-30 minutes or until golden brown.

No reason why this can't be served on a bed of pasta.

Fraidy


----------



## AllenOK (Dec 4, 2006)

I know it sounds to easy, but a basic sauteed shrimp, with either a garlic/butter sauce, or a good alfredo, over angel-hair pasta.  PeppA, my other half, just loves small breaded and fried shrimp w/ alfredo over angel-hair.

I would go the other route, and make a nice batch of Lo Mein noodles with lots of stir-fried shrimp.


----------



## college_cook (Dec 4, 2006)

I have to agree with Allen here, I think stir-fried shrimp with some Lo Mein would be pretty excellent.  You might even do the Lo Mein noodles plain and stir fry the shrimp in a chili sauce of some sort.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 4, 2006)

auntdot said:
			
		

> Shrimp fra diavolo? One of my favorites.
> 
> Just a thought.


Hmmm  you're right. I've only had Lobster Fra Diavolo, but the shrimp would surely be wonderful!


----------

